# Alarma que llame al movil por corte de energia electrica



## magf36 (Feb 22, 2010)

Buenas, antes de nada presentarme, ya que soy nuevo por aquí. Me gusta la electrónica, pero no me dedico a ello profesionalmente, solo como hobby, por lo que entedereis que mis conocimientos son muy muy básicos.

Paso a contaros mi idea por si ha alguien le sirve, perdonad el ladrillo, pero os pongo en antecedentes:

Quiero hacer una alarma por corte de energía eléctrica que me avise al tlf movil, para colocar en una segunda residencia en el campo, en la que bien por tormentas, subidas de tensión o algun fallo en la instalacion exterior, suele saltar de vez en cuando el diferencial. No ocurre a menudo, pero ya hemos tenido la desagradable sorpresa de encontrarnos un frigorifico/congelador lleno de comida despues de unos 20 dias sin funcionar, no quiero entrar en detalles, pero os lo podeis imaginar... Ya se que lo ideal es poner un diferencial rearmable, pero dado que no son baratos, y en mi caso puedo avisar a un familiar que vive cerca para que se pase por la vivienda y lo "rearme" manualmente, estoy pensando en algo muy fácil, con un tlf movil prepago de esos viejos que terminan en un cajon y un relé. Si googleais un poco, vereis que este invento se suele utilizar para cuando suene la alarma de un coche, hacer una llamada a un tlf, utilizando la marcacion rapida del movil, y así avisar al propietario que le estan robando su querido vehículo. Bien, partiendo de un movil normalito, con su bateria y cargador, lo que pretendo es utilizar un rele de 5v, alimentado incluso con el cargador del movil (+-5v), y a su vez, cargando siempre la bateria del tlf movil, y el conector reposo NC del relé, lo conecto a una tecla de marcacion rapida del movil.

Por tanto, cuando hay electricidad, y todo funciona con normalidad, el cargador del movil esta alimentando el relé y a su vez cargando la batería del movil, con la salida NA del relé activada, pero en este caso sin uso. Pero si hay un corte de energia eléctrica, el cargador del movil deja de funcionar, por lo que el relé se pone en posición de reposo, activando (puenteando) la tecla del movil, y como se supone que el movil tiene la bateria cargada completamente, haría una llamada al numero prefijado de marcacion rapida, en este caso el mio o el de mi familiar, avisando que hay un corte de energia.

Mis dudas son las siguientes, que pasa si el relé esta muchos dias, incluso meses siempre en activo, se puede quemar, posible calentamiento, incendio, consumo ?????

Así mismo, que pasa si la bateria del movil esta siempre cargando, se calienta, posible explosion, incencio, etc ?????

Pedazo de tocho, pero no sabia como explicarlo para que me entendais. Venga ahora os toca a vosotros, sugerencias, críticas, problemas, mejoras...


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 22, 2010)

El rele estara mandando la orden para que llame y llame y llame hasta que se quede sin baterias.. como haces que corte, una vez que te diste por enterado?

Existen en el mercado de las alarmas, marcadores telefonicos que tienen esa aplicacion.


----------



## magf36 (Feb 22, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> El rele estara mandando la orden para que llame y llame y llame hasta que se quede sin baterias.. como haces que corte, una vez que te diste por enterado?
> 
> Existen en el mercado de las alarmas, marcadores telefonicos que tienen esa aplicacion.



No lo he probado, pero por lo que he leido, creo que una vez que coges o rechazas la llamada, no vuelve a llamar, pero como te digo no lo he probado y no estoy seguro al 100%, incluso eso puede depender del modelo de telefono. En caso de que no funcione, siempre se podrá poner un temporizador para que llame durante unos segundos y luego se desactive no??, ya empezamos a liar la cosa


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 22, 2010)

Si rechazas la llamada como te enteras la proxima vez que necesites que te llame? instala un llamador telefonico que esta pensado para lo que necesitas. Si quieres fabricarlo por tu cuenta y sabes como hacerlo para darte el gusto, todo bien y sigamos adelante..


----------



## Hhx (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola


magf36 dijo:


> Mis dudas son las siguientes, que pasa si el relé esta muchos dias, incluso meses siempre en activo, se puede quemar, posible calentamiento, incendio, consumo ?????


El relé funcionará sin problema, se supone que debe ir en una placa y una cajita adecuada, que permita una mínima ventilación, en un sitio que no le de el sol directamente, etc... Nada de incendio y el consumo será despreciable puesto que cogerá la alimentación del alimentador del movil/batería.



magf36 dijo:


> Así mismo, que pasa si la bateria del movil esta siempre cargando, se calienta, posible explosion, incencio, etc ?????


Nada, a rodar. Tenerlo en carga continuamente no produce ninguna avería extra en la batería, salvo el propio deterioro del tiempo. Igualmente tener las mínimas precauciones para dejarlo funcionando de forma adecuada. Es más, en general es aconsejable tener un móvil siempre enchufado al cargador, se alarga la vida de la batería mucho más.

Como bien indicas tendrás que probar tu móvil a ver cómo se comporta con la rellamada y demás, pero incluso puede ser beneficioso que vuelva a llamar y con un temporizador se solventa. También puedes hacer un sencillo circuito que opere a la inversa, es decir... con señal de +5v el relé en reposo... y al faltar la señal del cargador que active el relé. 
También se puede complementar con un circuito RC que autoalimente la entrada desde el relé a modo de temporizador y que pasado ese tiempo entregue una señal que sustituya la del cargador para que no vuelva a llamar. La idea de este inventillo es minimizar los consumos.

Saludos


----------



## magf36 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hhx dijo:


> También puedes hacer un sencillo circuito que opere a la inversa, es decir... con señal de +5v el relé en reposo... y al faltar la señal del cargador que active el relé.
> También se puede complementar con un circuito RC que autoalimente la entrada desde el relé a modo de temporizador y que pasado ese tiempo entregue una señal que sustituya la del cargador para que no vuelva a llamar. La idea de este inventillo es minimizar los consumos.
> 
> Saludos



Seria lo suyo, pero como he dicho al principio no me dedico a esto y me pierdo. Si me indicais un pequeño esquema con los componentes a montar, podría lanzarme
Saludos


----------



## Hhx (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola

Para facilitarte un esquema hace falta un par de datos, los pasos serían:

1º Voltaje del cargador, tanto lo que pone en la carcasa como medido con un polímetro (dará un poco más).

2º Voltaje de la batería del móvil.

3º Es muy importante probar la marcación con el móvil que vas a usar, presiona con el dedo simulando la llamada, pero dejando el dedo pulsado como si fuese el relé, para determinar su comportamiento, igualmente es interesante determinar el tiempo de pulsado mínimo para que responda, de estos datos sacaremos el circuito más idóneo.

4º ¿Tienes algunos componentes ya o los comprarías todo nuevo? El objetivo es aprovechar lo que tengas. Hará falta algún transistor, diodo, resistencia y condensador.

5º Determinar cual relé se va a utilizar. ¿La idea es puentear una tecla, verdad? Si es así el más pequeño posible nos valdrá y del menor voltaje posible, probablemente será de 5v que es de lo más común. Pero hay que probar si con el voltaje de la batería lo mueve. Te aclaro que puedes tener varios relés de 5v y unos pueden actuar con 3v, otros a partir de 4v, etc... Hay que probarlo con una tensión algo menor, ¿dispones de fuente de alimentación regulable?

6º En la info que has buscado, ¿aparece algún esquema? Si es así postea el esquema o la web.

Y finalmente, es muy interesante poner algunas fotos de los componentes y el progreso del montaje, es mucho más ilustrativo y ameno. Además puede ayudar a otros que quieran hacer algo parecido.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 23, 2010)

Usa un monoestable hecho con el 555... fijate, si no sabes como hacerlo te mando un esquema.


----------



## pepechip (Feb 23, 2010)

hola
aqui tienes un avisador basado en un microcontrolador http://www.microcontroladorespic.co...alarma-gsm-telefono-movil-hogar-comercio.html
y aqui otro con integrados cmos http://www.diselc.es/diselc/proyectos/alarmagsm.htm

Yo conectaria la alarma a un termostato que colocaria dentro del frigorifico, de esa forma si vuelve el suministro electrico en poco tiempo, no llegara a avisarte.


----------



## magf36 (Feb 24, 2010)

Muchas gracias a todos. Quizas me incline por uno de los circuitos que dice pepechip. Ya tengo faena para entretenerme...


----------

